# Auburn Avenue II



## Poimen (Apr 5, 2005)

So apparently there was a second meeting at Auburn with R.C. Sproul Jr. present. When was it and is there any transcripts/essays available online?


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 5, 2005)

It was in 2003 at Auburn Avenue. Jr. was there with Morton Smith and Joe Pipa. I haven't found anything on line (the 2002 AAPC is at sermonaudio.com). The 2003 conference led to the Knox Colloquium and the book Auburn Avenue Theology Pros and Con.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> It was in 2003 at Auburn Avenue. Jr. was there with Morton Smith and Joe Pipa. I haven't found anything on line (the 2002 AAPC is at sermonaudio.com). The 2003 conference led to the Knox Colloquium and the book Auburn Avenue Theology Pros and Con.


\

Thanks. I assumed that it was rather recent. I have the AA book so I won't need anything else at this point.


----------

